# A bit of poetry fun for mums



## HCPoetry (Nov 24, 2013)

Happiness means different things to different people. To some it is the sight of a baby's first smile, some find it in the embrace of a loved one, others in the sound and smell of cold, hard cash. Here at High Calibre Poetry, celebrating the greatest new poetry in the UK, we want to know what happiness means to you?

Your task is to write a poem describing what happiness feels like and what it is in life that gives you that feeling. Think about all of your senses and how it affects the way that you move through life.

Enter by replying to this thread or emailing your entry to [email protected] by Friday 28th February 2014. The winner will be announced by email on Sunday 2nd March 2014 and will be featured on the hcpoetry website. Good luck and keep writing!


----------



## maddielynn85 (Apr 10, 2014)

The lines of sun rays play on my face,
It's 13 degrees in here because we left the window up last night
and you're as close as humanly possible
Arms wrapped around my middle
Face buried in my neck
You feel me stirring so you move closer
Your bed warmed body hates to be left alone
I sigh and wiggle, knowing I'm waking you up
But smile so big.
My heart swells in the late morning sun
My naked body lavishes and shivers in the cold


----------



## Spiderpig (Apr 5, 2014)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maddielynn85*
> 
> The lines of sun rays play on my face,
> It's 13 degrees in here because we left the window up last night
> ...


That was beautiful, Maddie 

- - -

Some of mine. . ..

REMEMBER BUT FORGET

When I come to the end of my road and the sun has set for me,
I want no rites in a gloom filled room why cry for a soul set free.
Miss me a little, but not for to long and not with heads bent low,
Remember the love that we once shared, miss me, but let me go.
For this is a journey we all must take and each must go alone,
It's all apart of the Masters plan a step on the way to go home.
When you are lonely and sick of hurt, go to the friends we know,
And bury your sorrow in doing good deeds, miss me, but let me go.

FEELINGS FROM WITHIN

Why does life go like some sort of TV show with happiness hurt and pain and some people go insane,
Why do things happen like they should never do why do people live on hatred and sin too,
For we should all be happy living our lives free, but if you are all drugged up then you will never see,
For I am a person filled with love and hope even if I give people money and make myself broke,
I will help people as much as I can until they move off into another land.
My brain and heart fill with all emotions, but I get on with my life until a new door opens,
I will walk in there and I will see a beautiful land flash in front of me,
In heaven's skyies for that is where I will be, for this is Gods land as beautiful as we can see.
For this is a journey for when our time has come, all I ask for is to pray for forgiveness and forget the sins you've done.

LIFE AT HEART

It's hard getting through life without getting in trouble, 'cause it always ends up in some sort of muddle,
It's hard to learn these things to life, 'cause you always have to put up some sort of a fight.
Put your mind to something and let it flow slow, it's not like you have to put on a show,
Not everything's perfect 'cause why does it have to be, as you get older you will maybe see.
Dreams and thoughts are two of the same things, but one gets you through life and the other lets you wish,
So put this together and live a happy life, these are some of the things that will help you survive.


----------



## maddielynn85 (Apr 10, 2014)

Your poetry is beautiful I write a lot I just wrote that as it was happening








I felt truly happy


----------



## Spiderpig (Apr 5, 2014)

My poetry took ages to get right, but I love how you wrote yours on the trot. I thought it was very visual. Lovely wording, especially "lavished".


----------

